# The Pokemon Moon RPG



## Celestial Blade (Oct 23, 2008)

a fun online game! I'm Eric Damon on there.

Join!

http://tpmrpg.net/signup.php?ref=35358


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 23, 2008)

I've joined a bit ago, but it's a bit boring while waiting for the story mode.

Arrgh Lugia why must you evade me I'm your #1 fan see *points to big button saying LUGIA'S #1 FAN*

Username=shadow_lugia (oh we never would've guessed)


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 24, 2008)

It would be nicer if we could name our Pokemon. And meh Glameow is a boy! I want it to be a girl D=


----------



## Negrek (Oct 24, 2008)

This is not a video game.

I believe this is the correct forum; somebody else move it again if not.


----------

